# Hanging my Tek over my 75 gallon



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Here it is simple EMT 3/4 conduit bent 90 deg and painted, drilled for eye hook and attached to the back of the stand. "S" hooks in the eye hook and to the chain, then "S" hook the chain to the light.
simple, easy, 2 hours max and that is because the paint had to dry.
I don't have the ends plugged yet, I might just plug them up and paint them white, or maybe I will turn something pretty, don't know yet.

The reason for the chain is that the "s" hook on top is crimped closed on both ends, the "S" hook on the bottom, it is crimped to the light, but just closed with enough room to get it out of the chain where it connects to the chain. That way when it is time for water changes and such, I can take the light up about 5 links and it is out of the way. That is also why it is so tall and not about 6 to 10 inches shorter. That being said, I still need to cut off the excess chain and I may go with a smaller link still, not sure yet.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

one more photo

And some pics of playing with the layout.
I will be soaking the wood first so it stays down, the moving it centered between the left side and the middle of the tank. I am getting a lily pipe intake to replace the blue rena intake, but staying with the spary bar that came with the filter. I will pipe my co2 into the lily pipe intake.
Substrate will be Eco-complete and white sand on the right front and a mountain or cliff feature in the right rear corner, at least that is what is planned but things have been known to change.

And some of the wood is laying where it will be more standing up when it is completed.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Kenneth (May 22, 2006)

Thats a good idea for hanging the light. Nice job.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

They sell conduit with 90 degree bends in them already. Just look out for them at HD or Lowes...easier than bending your own.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I had the bender so no big deal, but for somebody who doesn't have one, and doesn't want to pay for one, they are pricey, that is a great suggestion.
Also if they are pre-cut to certain lengths that would help as that would cost more money for the cutter.

I didn't actually see those either, but still probaboy would have bent my own, as I was not certain how high I wanted to go for sure.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

that is an awesome setup!

will you be covering the back glass?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am hoping not to have to. That is why I painted the poles white, so they would blend in with the white wall, the XP3 hose is a white color also, so if I get them right next to the poles it might not show too bad. Then clear tubeing and a glass intake, the spraybar doens't show too much, so hope to not have to use a background, but after it is done, I will see then and make the final decision.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Fabulous looking set-up! The stand looks very stylish. Did you build it? 

Great piece of wood, too! This will make one sweet tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all,
No, the stand is a Lee-Mar Oak Crest stand, but I had them clear coat it with no stain.
It is not that expensive, it was like $210, I got a slight discount from a friend, but retail it would be like $235 probably. It is actually more for the clear coat, or the unfinished then the stained and finished one, but I like the natural wood look better, so I paid a few more bucks.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice setup there. I did almost the exact same thing for my 90g, except I didn't bend the conduit bar. Like most, I didn't have a bender tool and didn't want to buy one, so I just bought the straight 3/4 10' conduit bars, a couple 90-degree elbows and 4 coupling pieces. My hacksaw at home was a joke though, so I had to pay $20 for a decent one to cut the bars. Aside from that though, it was a cinch. I probably spent $30-35 total and it looks and works great. Yours is just as effective, for those who want to go the route of bending it 

-Ryan


----------

